# Whatever you do, don't click this link



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

http://meshier.com/fs/a

But *DO* paste it into an e-mail and send it to the person sitting next to you at work. Sit back and enjoy their reaction Â ;D

EDIT: Don't worry, it's not dodgy or adult or anything, just funny ;D


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

F***K i clicked that link......


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

me too...couldn't resist it! doh :


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Now that is cool.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

its like when you see asign saying wet paint - you have to touch it!!

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

;DOne of the best ;D


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

no..too late ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)




----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm going to have some fun with that on Tuesday at work. ;D


----------

